# Driftwood won't sink?



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I have everything I need to redo my aquarium but the driftwood won't sink! It's only about 3" tall, 6" long and 2" wide. We are boiling it right now but I need an easy, natural looking suggestion to sink it. I don't want to screw anything into it. I also want to add the driftwood TODAY, not a month from now. 

Thanks!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

anyone? My aquarium is all set up and I don't know how to make the driftwood sink :O Would tying some fishing line and a rock to it make it sink?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, wrapping some line and tying to a rock would work, or heck, even just putting a rock on top of it might work.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

If you boil it for about a hour the water seems to get into the wood faster and sinks it.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Ricker said:


> If you boil it for about a hour the water seems to get into the wood faster and sinks it.


We boiled it for about 45 min yesterday and it didn't sink


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I drilled holes in mine and zip tied suction cups to them, than once they soak up the water you can remove the suction cups if you want. This his how I've done many pieces of Floaty wood.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

can always let it sit in water for a day or two it should sink


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

We are boiling it again today (about an hour) and then I think I will try the suction cup thingy  If that doesn't work I will tie a flat, heavy rock to it...if THAT doesn't work, I'll just soak it untill it sinks.


thanks guys!


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

If it's semi-flat, I'd just rest a rock (or two) on top of it for a few weeks until it sinks. Or do like you said, tie it to a rock in the tank.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I tied some fishing line and some rocks to the driftwood and it sunk straight down! If you really look at the driftwood and doesn't look very atractive but I'll remove the rocks and fishing line after the driftwood soaks for a few months.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

good to hear your problem was fixed


----------

